# Bosch Coffee Machine Weak Coffee



## jdubs (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi, I have a Bosch built in coffee machine. Recently, the coffee has started to taste weak. I have cleaned the unit via normal cleaning and descaling processes multiple times. I have also opened the unit up and cleaned out the brew unit. Settings have been verified for bean grind and strength to be on strongest settings.

Any advice to help troubleshoot would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Are the spent pucks the normal size or smaller...Is the quantity of liquid coming out the same


----------



## jdubs (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi Dave, pucks appear to be normal. I picked one up. Not too wet. Size of coffee liquid also seems normal.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

does th coarseness of the grind seem the same as usual, beverage hot as normal?


----------



## jdubs (Jun 20, 2021)

Yes, coarseness and temperature seem normal. Although, never fully paid attention to the puck. Almost wondering if it is drier than normal. We have even tried switching to a different brand of coffee bean. Still seems weak tasting.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If all the things I have mentioned have not changed, it's hard to see how the problem is down to the machine?


----------



## jdubs (Jun 20, 2021)

Thinking it might be pucks are drier than normal.


----------



## Eiffel (Apr 3, 2021)

I don't know your machine, but I've played extensively with 2 other beans-to-cup machines, and they aren't the easiest machines to tune for good espresso, although it can be done (at least based on my experience with a Gaggia Titanium and Saeco Magifica 4200s).

 As a starter,

1. how long does the pump run per espresso (you should hear the pump start once coffee grinding is done) ?

2.how much does the liquid in your cup weigh ?

3.how much coffee is used per cup (the easiest way to measure this is to empty the bean hopper, weigh the coffee you put in to fill it, and see how many coffees you can make till the bean hopper runs empty.... You could also dry a wet puck, weigh it and add around 20% to get in the ball park, but it's messier).

With these three figures (pump run duration in seconds for your usual drink, brew weight in grams, and amount of coffee per drink), it should be possible to give you some more pointed advice. In my case, I've found that, by default, my machines couldn't grind find enough... which I could remedy by doing some reversible modification to the built in grinder), but your issue might be different.

If you have access to a good dedicated grinder, you could also try bypassing the built-in grinder to diagnose what's going on (keeping in mind that the bypass chute might not be well designed and skew the results with uneven pucks compared to using the machine with its built-in grinder).


----------



## jdubs (Jun 20, 2021)

Thanks for advice/tips Eiffel. Will look into some of these. The machine is 6 or 7 years old and never had to replace or service anything. Might be time to call in an expert but I am willing to try things myself first.


----------

